# Identity/Tonality and Quantity/Serialism



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The measure of distanceis used in serial theory; it is the distance between intervals. Here's another way of explaining it:

Tonality has a "circle of fifths." This could also be a circle of fourths, or a chromatic circle. The circle is a good model to use for tonality, because tonality is recursive, its identities and relationships repeat; its relationships repeat within the circle as identities, like clocks.

Thus, on a _*chromatic*_ circle, going *clockwise* from C (12 o'clock) to G (8 o'clock) is 7 (seven) half-steps; but going counter-clockwise from C (12 o'clock) to G (8 o'clock) is 5 (five) half-steps. This demonstrates the concept of* inversion *in tonality, and how it is contingent upon *direction* (clockwise or counter-clockwise) and* pitch identity* (C to G or G to C). Actual interval size (number of half-steps) is secondary; pitch identity is all-important, because we are dealing with* relationships to a central key note (identity), not actual distances or sizes of intervals (quantity/measurement).*

In serial theory, the inversion of C to G is the same *distance,* not the same *identity-note*, so in serial terms, C-G (+7) inverted becomes (-7), which is the note *F.*


----------

